# Rahmenhöhe eMTB



## Belisa2017 (31. Oktober 2017)

Hallo in die Runde, 
ich möchte mir ein Haibike Sduro HardLife kaufen! Ich bin 1,69 und bin unschlüssig ob ich M (41 cm) oder L (44 cm) nehmen soll! Gibt es Ladies in meiner Größe die mir ihre Erfahrung erzählen können? Oder wer von euch Männern kann mir berichten / Tipps geben???! Ich bin jung, viele Jahre kein Fahrrad gefahren und nicht die sportlichste! Ich wünsche mir Tipps, die ich fachlich verstehe! Ich will das Fahrradfahren wieder für mich entdecken, drauf und los! Bitte nichts von diversen Umbaumaßnahmen am Rad erzählen, davon verstehe ich eh nichts! LG & Danke!


----------



## Martina H. (31. Oktober 2017)

Belisa2017 schrieb:


> Oder wer von euch Männern kann mir berichten...




Du bist im Ladies Only???!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (31. Oktober 2017)

Falscher Fred.  Hier wird zumeist noch mit reiner Muskelkraft in die Pedale getreten.

Sich ohne irgendwelche technischen Kenntnisse gleich so 'ne E-Schüssel zulegen zu wollen - alle Achtung, sehr sportlich.


----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2017)

Belisa2017 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> ich möchte mir ein Haibike Sduro HardLife kaufen! [...] Ich will das Fahrradfahren wieder für mich entdecken, drauf und los!



Möchtest du jetzt eBike fahren, oder Fahrrad fahren?  Darüber solltest du dir schon im Klaren sein, bevor du das Geld auf den Tisch legst. Im übrigen ne ziemliche Möhre, die du dir das ausgesucht hast...


----------



## Basti138 (1. November 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Du bist im Ladies Only???!!!!


Das glaubst aber auch bloß Du!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. November 2017)

Also ich weiß nicht ob E-Bikes größentechnisch anders ausfallen, aber ich würde mal sagen auf keinen Fall Rahmengröße L bei 1,69m 
Ich baue mir aktuell ein "richtiges" MTB in der Rahmengröße S auf bei 1,70m Körpergröße. Das muss aber nichts heißen, da dies auch auf die Körperproportionen und auch die Geometrie des Rades ankommt.
So wie sich das anhört, hast du wirklich sehr wenig Ahnung und würde dir empfehlen zum Händler zu gehen, dort Probe fahren und sich beraten lassen.


----------



## Basti138 (1. November 2017)

Ladyrahmen fallen teilweise arg kleiner/kürzer aus, so dass man wirklich ne Nummer größer braucht.
Und haben eigentlich alle aktuellen rahmen ein kürzeres Sattelrohr um den Einbau einer Variostütze zu ermöglichen.
=> Nur am Sattelrohr kann man sich heute nicht mehr orientieren.

Bin selber 170 mit 80cm Innenbeinlänge unf fahre S aber halt keine Ladygröße.
Hast du nen Link mit Geodaten?


----------



## lucie (1. November 2017)

Guckst Du bei Tante google:

https://www.haibike.com/de/DE/bikes/255/2017-sduro-hard-life-4-0#geometry

Hättest Du auch selbst drauf kommen können.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. November 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Guckst Du bei Tante google:
> 
> https://www.haibike.com/de/DE/bikes/255/2017-sduro-hard-life-4-0#geometry
> 
> Hättest Du auch selbst drauf kommen können.


Oh mein gott was ist das denn für eine Geometrie [emoji44] ist das normal bei solchen E-Bikes, wegen dem Motor oder so? ??

Da kann man jede Empfehlung in die Tonne kloppen! Ich nehme meine Aussage auf keinen Fall L zu nehmen zurück und sag definitiv zum Händler!


----------



## lucie (1. November 2017)

> Ich will das Fahrradfahren wieder für mich entdecken, drauf und los!



Na dann mal schön aufpassen, dass der Akku schön geladen ist, sonst wird so ein fast 22-Kilobomber schnell mal zum Frustgeschoss.
Bei jedem anderen Bike funktioniert das übrigens auch nicht mit "einfach drauf und los" - solltest Dich dann schon mit der Technik im Allgemeinen auseinandersetzen.


----------



## lucie (1. November 2017)

Den Reach finde ich besonders witzig... 

Der ist für mich gerade mal in XXL brauchbar. Von der Steuerrhorlänge ganz zu schweigen.
Da bleibe ich lieber unmotorisiert und arbeite an meiner Schiebetechnik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Oh mein gott was ist das denn für eine Geometrie [emoji44] ist das normal bei solchen E-Bikes, wegen dem Motor oder so? ??



Naja, es ist kein Rad um sportlich damit zu fahren, sonst bräuchte man/frau ja auch keinen Motor. Die meisten Menschen, die sich solch ein eBike (Preisklasse, Austattung) kaufen, die wollen damit bequem von A nach B cruisen und dabei möglichst aufrecht sitzen. Und genau das findest du in der Geometrie wieder: kurzes OR.

Deswegen meine Frage an die TEin, will sie wirklich Fahrrad fahren oder nur bequem von A nach B kommen. Für Zweiteres reicht das Bike, für Ersteres eher nicht.


----------



## lucie (1. November 2017)

Um von A nach B zu kommen würde ich mir eher ein verkehrstaugliches Bike mit Schutzblechen und integrierter Beleuchtung kaufen.

Wenn ich das Radfahren wieder für mich endecken wollen würde, dann wohl eher ein vernünftiges MTB, von mir aus auch mit Akku-Schrittmacher.


----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Um von A nach B zu kommen würde ich mir eher ein verkehrstaugliches Bike mit Schutzblechen und integrierter Beleuchtung kaufen.
> 
> Wenn ich das Radfahren wieder für mich endecken wollen würde, dann wohl eher ein vernünftiges MTB, von mir aus auch mit Akku-Schrittmacher.



Ich befürchte nur, du bist nicht die TEin


----------



## Basti138 (1. November 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Guckst Du bei Tante google:
> 
> https://www.haibike.com/de/DE/bikes/255/2017-sduro-hard-life-4-0#geometry
> 
> Hättest Du auch selbst drauf kommen können.


Danke fürs Googeln, ich war zu faul 

Eben, typische Lady Geo... musste ausprobieren.


----------



## lucie (1. November 2017)

Die Diskussion ist hier wohl sowieso besser aufgehoben:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rahmenhoehe-emtb-1-69.859538/#post-14873814

Die Empfehlungen dort sind ja auch nicht gerade zielführend, da ja von der TEin auch nicht gerade viel an Informationen kommen. Wozu soll man da auch raten...


----------



## Basti138 (1. November 2017)

Innenbeinlänge brauchen wir noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. November 2017)

Das Fahrrad ist wohl kaum für "sportliches" Radfahren ausgelegt, sondern eher ein etwas "cooleres" Hollandrad mit Stollenreifen als "Showelement" für bequeme Kurzstrecken. Nur so kann ich mir die Geometrie erklären. Ein Mountainbike im eigentlichen Sinn eines "Geländerads" kann es unmöglich sein, dafür wäre es vollkommen ungeeignet.
Und hier kommt dann auch die Krux: hier treiben sich vorwiegend Leute rum, die Mountainbiken als Sport betreiben. Da stellen sich komplett andere Anforderungen an die Geometrie, und ein Elektromotor als Hilfsmittel ist bei einem Sportgerät auch eher verpönt.

@Belisa2017
Es gibt extra ein Forum nur für E-Bikes: https://www.emtb-news.de
Dort ist deine Frage mit Sicherheit besser aufgehoben und du wirst dort auch mehr Verständnis ernten.

Etwas Sachkenntnis solltest du dir allerdings trotzdem anlesen, da wird kein Weg dran vorbei führen. Selbst wenn du zu einem Händler gehst und dich dort beraten lässt, ist "keine Ahnung" nur der beste Weg zu einem teuren Fehlkauf.


----------



## murmel04 (3. November 2017)

Glaub ihr habt sie eh vergrault 
Kommt keine Reaktion auf eure Tips


----------



## Promaster02 (27. Juni 2018)

Hi,
schau mal, hier bei rebike1 ( https://rebike1.de/blog/ebike-die-richtige-rahmengroesse-ermitteln) kannst du deine richtige Rahmengröße ausmessen bzw. dann ausrechnen.
Gruss


----------

